# Need help! EM5 (used) or EM10 (new)? or something else?



## mike18 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi everyone!

i'm new to the photography world and i want to buy my first (good) camera. I intend to bring it with me outdoors (camping, hiking). I want to take nature pics and also pics of my child. I want a camera that will be easy to use at first but that i will be able to grow with it and still enjoy it when i'll be better.

I was leaning toward mirrorless cameras because they are smaller/lighter for a comparable quality to DSLR. I am looking more specificaly at the om-d series of olympus. I wasn't so sure that the E-M5 was worth the difference in price tag. I love the fact that it is weathersealed and that it have a 5-axis stabilization system, but it bugs me that the processor is an older version and that it doesnt have built-in wi-fi. So I taugh of buying the E-M10 that comes with the 14-42 F3.5-5.6 lens.

But then i check out the used adds and i could get an E-M5 with a 12-50 f3.5-6.3 weatherproof lens for basicaly the same price (maybe even a little less). The camera has been used for a year and a half and has taken 7K photos max (at least, thats what i've been told). It look sharp but then again, i'm no photography pro!

So here are the questions :

-Is the E-M5 really better than the E-M10?

-Is the older version processor is concerning?

-Is all the whetersealed thing oversell? (I mean, i dont want to take pics Under heavy rain! And even if i bring it to camping, i wont lay it in dirt/sand/dust...)

-Does the 5-axis stabilization is realy better than a 3 axis? espacially for a beginner who might have unsteady hands?

-Wi-Fi, gadget or really usefull?

-Do you think it is fairly safe to buy used? What should i check for on a used camera to asses it's quality?

-Is 1 and half year + 7K photos are a heavy or light use? How long should this type of camera last?

-Anything else i should consider? another product perhaps? I know the sony alpha a6000 is a good product too but i've been told that their is a lesser choice of lenses and that they cost more...

-Finaly, what would be your choice?

Ok! i've said enough!!

Thank you for your responses!

Mike

P.S. Sorry for the possibly bad English... French canadian speaking


----------



## RichieTang (Mar 6, 2015)

*I don't know anything about the EM5, but thanks to the people here, I bought the EM10 about 4 month ago. Since I don't know anything about EM5, I can't give you any comparison, but I can answer some questions about the M10.

Is the E-M5 really better than the E-M10?*

No Idea. I love my EM10 and they produce wonderful photos. Mind you, I don't know about the 14-42 lens that comes with it, as I only use primes (12.5mm 1.8 + 25mm 2.0).

*-Is the older version processor is concerning?*

No clue.

*-Is all the whetersealed thing oversell? (I mean, i dont want to take pics Under heavy rain! And even if i bring it to camping, i wont lay it in dirt/sand/dust...)*

I used it under malaysian tropical rain (which is no joke) while under an umbrella, and brought it spelunking (which is a bad idea). It was never submerged, but took on splashbacks and mist from the heavy rain. The camera works perfectly fine.

*-Does the 5-axis stabilization is realy better than a 3 axis? espacially for a beginner who might have unsteady hands?*

For an amateur, I don't think it'll matter. That's something for professionals to nitpick about in my amateur opinion.

*-Wi-Fi, gadget or really usefull?*

It turns your smartphone into a wonderful wireless remote. You can also share it on different platforms. I think this feature is amazing (It meant i didn't have to buy a wireless remote, and it also means I don't have to carry anything extra). The wireless range isn't very far though....maybe 7-10 feet if I am to guess.

*-Do you think it is fairly safe to buy used? What should i check for on a used camera to asses it's quality?*

I'm sure used cameras are fine. Just do your research and if possible view the product first.

*-Is 1 and half year + 7K photos are a heavy or light use? How long should this type of camera last?*

My old T2i took at least 25000 photos with little to no complications before I sold it (had it for 3 years). You can probably add 1 more zero to your number and the camera would still be fine. In the last 4 months, I've taken a little under 3000 photos on my Olympus.


----------



## mike18 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks! that helps!

But i guess i have a follow up question!

I've search a bit into the a6000 and i realize that it has a faster AF and more FPS than the E-M10 or E-M5? I get that it means better pictures of moving subjects. But does the olympus ones still offer fairly good performance when shooting mooving subjects (i'm thinking child/dog mooving, not pro-sports)? Or is it just bad?

Thank you again!

mike


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 6, 2015)

mike18 said:


> Thanks! that helps!
> 
> But i guess i have a follow up question!
> 
> ...



Your kids are not likely moving faster than these girls.




 
Camera Maker: OLYMPUS IMAGING CORP.
Camera Model: E-M5
Lens: SIGMA 60mm F2.8 DN
Image Date: 2014-04-11 20:10:48 +0000
Focal Length: 60mm (35mm equivalent: 120mm)
Aperture: ƒ/2.8
Exposure Time: 0.0031 s (1/320)
ISO equiv: 2500
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: shutter priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Creator: Ron Evers
Caption: OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA
Software: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.4 (Windows)




 
Camera Maker: OLYMPUS IMAGING CORP.
Camera Model: E-M5
Lens: OLYMPUS M.45mm F1.8
Image Date: 2014-04-11 20:42:01 +0000
Focal Length: 45mm (35mm equivalent: 90mm)
Aperture: ƒ/2.2
Exposure Time: 0.0025 s (1/400)
ISO equiv: 2500
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: shutter priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Creator: Ron Evers
Caption: OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA
Software: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.4 (Windows)


----------



## jaomul (Mar 6, 2015)

When I saw hiking, camping I think em5. Very similar image quality to em 10 but with the 12-50 kit it is weather sealed as you mentioned. Em10 is not. You should pick up an Em5 with kit lens cheap, whether new or secondhand due the em5 mark 2 release. It's a great camera


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 9, 2015)

Personally, I think the em10 has some pretty nice features that the EM5 does not. (Built in flash for example).   It is my opinion that the first generation em5 is inferior to the EM10.  
Some traditionalists may disagree, but I think The wifi is a big deal.  I travel. I don't travel with a laptop, and I don't do a lot of photo editing,   So having the ability to upload my photo to my smart phone, then email to family or friends is a feature i think is a must.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 9, 2015)

PropilotBW said:


> Personally, I think the em10 has some pretty nice features that the EM5 does not. (Built in flash for example).   It is my opinion that the first generation em5 is inferior to the EM10.
> Some traditionalists may disagree, but I think The wifi is a big deal.  I travel. I don't travel with a laptop, and I don't do a lot of photo editing,   So having the ability to upload my photo to my smart phone, then email to family or friends is a feature i think is a must.



The OM10 is nice. I think though it's easy enough to WiFi up the ,5 with an eye fi card. Which is better is matter of opinion, built in flash certainly more convenient, good deals though on em5 at moment. 

Either one is a good choice, but I'd still take the sealed one for hiking etc


----------

